# Solution pour utiliser Airprint sur toute imprimante



## stéphane33 (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
iOs 4.2 c'est une avancée majeure et cela ne se discute plus.
Seul hic : Airprint.
Alors, en attendant que d'autres fabriquants (pour des raisons de business ou autres) puissent profiter de l'impression directe depuis l'iPad) et pour essayer de compenser le "bridage" de cette fonctionnalité, il y a un moyen d'imprimer vers tous les types et marques d'imprimantes via Airplay : cela en USB ou réseau.

En effet, certains softs permettent d'activer airplay sur OSX : Printopia (payant) ou AirprintHacktivator (gratuit).

J'ai testé l'appli sur mon imprimante en USB :
Une fois AirprintHacktivator ou Printopia installé, il suffit de se rendre dans les préférences "Imprimantes et Fax" et ensuite ajouté une imprimante :
En effet, le soft installé, il crée une "nouvelle imprimante" qu'il faudra sélectionner comme imprimante à utiliser. 

La magie ne s'arrête pas ici :
Cette manip fonctionne aussi pour les imprimantes équipées d'un Wifi ou partagées sur un réseau.
Une fois le périphérique configuré en réseau, il suffit de suivre la même procédure :
-Activer Printopia ou AirprintHacktivator
-Se rendre dans "Imprimantes et Fax"
-Supprimer l'imprimante réseau initialement configurée pour ensuite l'ajouter à nouveau.

Voilà, c'est une solution qui fonctionne en attendant que cette fonctionnalité bien utile trouve tout son sens et que son utilisation sur quelques modèles est je l'avoue bien dommage...


----------



## mileu (28 Novembre 2010)

Ne fonctionne pas avec mon iMac Intel 2.66 Core duo OSX 10.58

Je lance l'application et elle crashe instantanément. Dommage. :-(


----------



## stéphane33 (28 Novembre 2010)

mileu a dit:


> Ne fonctionne pas avec mon iMac Intel 2.66 Core duo OSX 10.58
> 
> Je lance l'application et elle crashe instantanément. Dommage. :-(


Passe en osx 10.6.5


----------



## mileu (22 Décembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Passe en osx 10.6.5



C'est fait depuis hier. Je fais quelques tests pour voir...


----------



## Mouette94 (11 Janvier 2011)

Ayant découvert votre sujet, je viens d'essayer Printopia (essai d'une semaine).

Très bien : c'est facile à utiliser, ça marche du premier coup, que demander de plus ?

Merci Stephane33.

Je vais essayer l'autre maintenant (je suis en MacBook, 10.5.8, Intel).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------

Eh non ! Étant toujours en Leopard, je n'essaierai pas AirPrint Activator. Tant pis, je vais garder Printopia (et le payer, mais j'ai vu 10 $ comme prix ; ça ira).

Encore merci pour l'info.


----------



## stéphane33 (11 Janvier 2011)

Mouette94 a dit:


> Ayant découvert votre sujet, je viens d'essayer Printopia (essai d'une semaine).
> 
> Très bien : c'est facile à utiliser, ça marche du premier coup, que demander de plus ?
> 
> ...



De rien!


----------



## ratus123 (25 Février 2011)

Merci de m'indiquer comment faire , L'Iphone 4 demande un identifiant et mot de passe pour accéder à l'imprimante avec AirPrint installé sur mon PC Windows 7 seul sur mon PC ma session n'en a pas.
Quel idenfiant ? quel mot de passe?
Merci pour votre aide....


----------



## netslider57 (6 Avril 2011)

Juste pour apporter un peu d'aide, j'ai crée un tutoriel expliquant la marche à suivre pour utiliser Airprint sur Mac >  Imprimez depuis votre iPad/iPhone


----------

